
Show HN: Djambda – Django on Lambda with Terraform - suspcbl
https://github.com/netsome/djambda
======
misterbrian
I just came across this project, it's exactly what I'm looking for. I'm
working on a very similar project using GitLab CI and CDK for deployments.
I'll definitely be referencing this project and going over it in detail soon.
Are you the author?

~~~
suspcbl
Yes, I'm the author. I also have a gitlab ci config. I like gitlab ci better
than github actions, it's more mature and supports multiple environments.

